# Work wardrobe in the summer: keep cool & look professional



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2006)

Getting dressed for work on a steamy morning can be a tedious task. We call it the summer fashion dilemma. On one hand, you want to remain cool and sizzle free, yet on the other you want to maintain your career credibility by looking professional. Oh, and you want to be stylish as well. Sounds impossible, doesn't it? Actually, it's quite easy. Follow these simple steps, and you'll look polished in summer fashions â€” without perspiring.



*Dresses*

There's a tendency to fall back on barely-there sundresses when the temperature rises. But what keeps you cool over the weekend may cause some raised eyebrows in the office. The key is to strike a balance between parochial-school teacher and Erin Brockovich without straying too far in either direction.



Do: Wear cool and crisp shirtdresses. Accessorize with metallic or brightly colored accents.

*Do:* Wear a shirtdress with glossy patent shoes or open-toe pumps for the ultimate day-to-evening outfit.

*Do:* Wear a belted short-sleeve jacket over a strappy sundress. Discard the jacket for aprÃ¨s-work cocktails with the ladies.

*Don't:* Wear a style that reveals your bra straps. The fact that you're wearing a purple bra should remain between you and your current flame. Even if that current flame happens to work in your office.

*Don't:* Wear any styles that are too low cut. Your goal is not to dress to distract. And that _will_ distract.

*Don't:* Overcompensate and wear anything that will cause you to sweat profusely, like long sleeves or high necks. Sweating uncontrollably is just as unattractive as revealing your bra straps.

*Skirts*

Skirts are easy items to have in your summer work wardrobe â€” they keep you cool without being inappropriate in an office environment. Full skirts in particular are offered in pretty prints and colors that will easily work back to the lightweight jackets and cardigans you already own.



Do: Wear lightweight shirt jackets or slim-cut cotton blouses with lean skirts. Sleek yet not too sexy.

*Do:* Wear belted short-sleeve cardigans with full skirts to balance the volume.

*Don't:* Wear short thigh-skimming skirts. You have great legs â€” we get it. But save the micro minis for the beach or... well, for the beach.

*Don't:* Wear ultrasheer white. There are some things better left to the imagination.

*Tops*

When contemplating a top for your summer work wardrobe, remember to avoid the three B's: boobs, bra and belly. None of these things should be visible. Fortunately, there are a multitude of feminine and flattering tops out there that don't fall into the dreaded "B" category.



Do: Buy a fitted white shirt for the season. When the weather cools, you can use it as a layering piece.

*Do:* Buy pretty polka dots. It's the perfect print to work back to separates.

*Don't:* Wear a sheer top without layering a camisole underneath it.

*Don't:* Wear a tube top, no matter how "concealing" you think it is.

*Pants and Shorts*

So, you have a meeting and you need to wear a suit. The very thought of it makes you double up on the deodorant. Relax â€” summer suits don't have to be hot or stuffy, especially with the Bermuda short that has now come into play. Long shorts (by long we mean just at the knee or slightly below) paired with jackets are a modern spin on the work suit for summer. Here are some other tips for summer-style pants and shorts:



Do: Pair a shrunken vest over a gauzy top with wide-leg trousers for an updated menswear-inspired look.

*Do:* Pair a belted jacket with pants for the ideal casual suit.

*Do:* Opt for lightweight seersucker. It's the fabric du jour this season, so looking chic in it will be a breeze.

*Don't:* Wear anything that remotely resembles Daisy Dukes to the office, unless there's a reason why you want to get sent home for inappropriate attire. Like a one-day sale or something. But don't let us give you any ideas.

*Don't:* Wear anything ripped, even if you're trying to achieve a "distressed" look. The only distress will be yours, after getting reprimanded by your boss.

*Don't:* Wear lowriders. How do you know when they're too low? If your underwear is hanging out, if there's flesh pouring out from the top or if the "secret" tattoo right above your rear isn't so secret anymore.

*Shoes*

The strictness of your company's dress-code policy will dictate which shoes you should wear to the office during the summer months. Most companies today are okay with open-toe shoes and certain types of sandals. Need an excuse to go shoe shopping? If you don't currently own 12 pairs of espadrilles, printed flats or brightly colored slingbacks, these are all fashionable yet work-worthy styles for you to sport this season. Like you needed an excuse to go shoe shopping!



Do: Wear patent-leather heels, slingbacks or peep toes. They add a high-gloss glamour to your summer suits and dresses.

*Do:* Keep toenails perfectly polished. Nothing ruins the look of a great pair of sandals like chipped nails. Pale pinks and neutrals are your best bets in terms of color.

*Don't:* Announcement â€” flip-flops are _not_ okay for work. We repeat, they are _not_ okay for work. No matter how shiny, beaded, sparkly or pretty they are, they will make any outfit look sloppy and unprofessional.

*Don't:* Wear shoes that you can't walk in. We're all suckers for high heels, but nothing kills a pitch meeting like falling on your face when you walk through the door. Wearing espadrilles is a perfect way to accomplish height without compromising balance.

http://beauty.ivillage.com/fashion/0...3wz3-5,00.html


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanksss. Great info! I also post another one here.

*Fashion Dress Code: Essential Wardrobe Tips*

In today's world, image is everything (almost). It is your responsibility to have the appropriate wardrobe. Modern, up-to-date fashions are essential. You do not need to spend a fortune to build your wardrobe. The simple secret is to buy quality classics on sale and add inexpensive fashion items. Fashion magazines are a great way to study current styles.

Have a fit.

* Clothing should fit close to the body, but should not be tight.

* The client wants to know how you are shaped.

* If you don’t have a perfect body, and most of us don’t, wear clothes that skim your shape.

* Baggy clothes make you look sloppy. If the trend is toward baggy sweaters, pass them up, at least for photos and go-sees.

* Tight clothes make you look heavier than you are.

* Visible bulges are never ok.

* Don’t worry about the number on the size tag--cut it out if it bothers you.

* The most important thing is that the clothing fits well and you look fabulous and current.

Fabrics.

Unless you are thin and without an ounce of fat, don’t wear clingy fabrics. This will show every bump and bulge.

* Woven fabrics are the most forgiving.

* Do not choose heavy fabrics as they add bulk.

* If you live in a cold climate, use layering to keep warm.

Color me beautiful.

* Most people find that buying dark, neutral (black, brown, navy, charcoal), solid-colored garments is a good way to build a wardrobe.

* Solid colors are economical because different pieces can be interchanged.

* The term “hard pieces" applies to jackets, pants, skirts and outerwear.

* Solid black is the best place to start for pants, skirts and outerwear. Black is slimming, goes with everything, and never goes out of style.

* Black is not good for tops. Black casts dark shadows under your eyes, not to mention showing any dandruff.

* Add color to your basic wardrobe with tops and accessories.

* Mix your black pieces with solid colors for your tops.

* Patterns are not good for photography. You will often have Polaroids taken at go-sees or be put on video tape at auditions.

* Dark skin looks best in stronger colors like brights and earth tones.

* The lighter your skin, the lighter the color--think mid-tones and pastels.

* Avoid colors that are too close to your skin tone because you will appear washed out.

* Color should never overpower you.

* Everyone looks good in pink.

* Most people don’t look good in yellows and light greens.

* Match your top to your eyes or the highlights in your hair for a flattering look.

* Know what colors work best on you. Hold colors up to your face covering your shoulders. If you pay close attention, the answer is clear.

You look marvelous!

Tracy Whiteside is a freelance writer living in the Chicago area. She is currently a licensed talent agent and former owner of an award-winning modeling and talent agency. Her agency’s clients included MTV, Nickelodeon, Ogilvy and Mather Advertising and Court TV. Tracy has trained Elite, Wilhelmina and Ford models as well as Miss Preteen New Jersey 2005 and Mrs. New Jersey 2005. She has worked in the entertainment industry and the fashion business for over 25 years. After graduating from Ray Vogue College of Design in Chicago, she began her fashion career at Saks Fifth Avenue and was employed for 12 years at Spiegel catalog. She can be reached at [email protected]. For more information on modeling, acting and singing, go to http://www.actor-book.com.


----------



## poca_ini (Aug 6, 2006)

Great tips thanks!!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 7, 2006)

Great tips! Just check your company's dress code first -- I keep reading articles about wearing bermuda shorts and gouchos to the office, but even though my office is business-casual, the dress code still stipulates no pant lengths above the ankle!

Originally Posted by *babydoll1209* * Everyone looks good in pink.* Most people don’t look good in yellows and light greens.

This one surprises me because I am the opposite... I have super-pale skin with pink undertones, and pale pinks look horrendous on me because they wash me out! (Dark, warmer pinks look ok but probably still aren't my best color.) However, I do look great in yellow, especially pale yellow -- I have gotten more compliments when I wear yellow than any other color! (People are always surprised, I get a lot of "Wow, I'm surprised you look so good in yellow!") But I will agree that light greens look sickly on me



But, maybe those color rules work good for the majority of the population with yellow undertones!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Very nice tips! Thanks Jennifer &amp; babydoll1209!!!


----------



## Leony (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Jen!


----------

